# Help matching a Router Bit...Please read



## tom819800 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have and old house Im working on and alot of the base trim is missing. I'm trying to figure out what this router bit is called.... Please look at this and please dont tell me its a shaper bit... ... any help would be bliss.... website names anything of anykind of description ....thankyou very much.....I realise the picture isnt the best, but im hoping it to be helpful...any suggestions for a better description are wanted also...

Your local Carpenter,
Tom


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

tom819800 said:


> I have and old house Im working on and alot of the base trim is missing. I'm trying to figure out what this router bit is called.... Please look at this and please dont tell me its a shaper bit... ... any help would be bliss.... website names anything of anykind of description ....thankyou very much.....I realise the picture isnt the best, but im hoping it to be helpful...any suggestions for a better description are wanted also...
> 
> Your local Carpenter,
> Tom


Hi Tom - That looks to me like it could be a composite profile. The bottom half could be a handrail profile of some kind and to top looks to be an ogee. 
Could be a real PIA if there is a whole lot of it. My guess is it was, originally, a shaper profile but that's not to say it can't be duplicated, or at least simulated, on a router table. 
Somewhere around there is a link to some old profiles but darned if I can herd enough brain cells together to remember where I saw it. Maybe someone else on the forum is better equipped in that department. 
Good Luck


----------



## tom819800 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks John....I was hoping to avoid the endless search into the millions of forums... but i guess I will start knowing there is a chance....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

John's on the right track, a two router bit job, a very easy one to make up..

A standard OG bit and the one below and a table saw to rip off some of the stock b/4 you put the Ogee profile in place..(down from 7/8" to 5/8" )

MLCS French Provincial Classic, Traditional Foot. Handrail, Cabinetmaker, Furniture Maker router bits

======



tom819800 said:


> I have and old house Im working on and alot of the base trim is missing. I'm trying to figure out what this router bit is called.... Please look at this and please dont tell me its a shaper bit... ... any help would be bliss.... website names anything of anykind of description ....thankyou very much.....I realise the picture isnt the best, but im hoping it to be helpful...any suggestions for a better description are wanted also...
> 
> Your local Carpenter,
> Tom


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Tom81,
The older the building the more difficult it is to find an analogue.
If it's for splice work odds are you can't reproduce "THAT" profile with a routed combo. 
If you're going to replace the entire base/board within the room or floor it won't matter if the new profile isn't a match, the 2 profiles bobj3 suggests will work.

It kind of looks like it could also have been used as a base for chair rail molding. If you are going to replace all of it within the room or floor you might consider looking at (band molding) and there may be 1 or 2 types of crown with a similar profile

A couple yrs ago I had something very close to your profile supporting the underside of wooden gutters on an Inn. I ended up having a set of molder knives made, knowing eventually they'd end up needing the entire system replaced in a few more yrs.

If you're dealing in reproduction/restoration work you may be required to use the same material species


----------



## tom819800 (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks for the help guys..... It seems like its gonna work ....thank you..... im off to start cleaning the garage...finally warm weather.


----------



## tom819800 (Apr 9, 2010)

found what i was lookin for ......its a window sill edge bit......thanks for all your help....


----------

